
Dropbox 100GB Plan - jasonlbaptiste
https://www.getdropbox.com/upgrade?plan=100
======
unalone
I'm not certain if this is "news" per se. It's interesting, and I'm glad that
Dropbox is staying kickass, but there's not much discussion to be held, nor is
this a particularly newsworthy subject.

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
I posted it for two reasons:

a) The 100gb choice isn't listed as a normal upgrade option. People here are
likely to be users, and also potential paying users. Classify this as more
"useful link" than "news story".

b) This is news.YCombinator. There's nothing wrong with YC companies gaining a
large amount of attention here. On the flip side, if it isn't
interesting/useful then don't vote it up.

~~~
mikeyur
Thank you for posting it. 2 of my friends have already upgraded as they were
hitting the cap on their 50GB accounts.

------
weavejester
At first glance, it seems a touch expensive, as you can get Github and GMail
accounts that offer far more storage for less expense. But on the other hand,
Dropbox don't have the advantage of being able to assume that most of their
customers won't use the full 100GB, as is the case with emails or source
control. Also, looking at Amazon's S3 pricing, it isn't much cheaper to use
something like Jungledisk with S3 directly, and Dropbox is much nicer.

~~~
GHFigs
Dropbox also retains revisions and deleted files, which on free accounts at
least does not count against your quota. If this is true for paid accounts,
their users can end up using _more_ than what they think they are paying for.

~~~
cottsak
i think i read on the forums that neither free not paid users have deleted
files counted to their quota :D

------
burke
For those not wanting to create an account or sign in to find out, it's $20/mo
or $200/yr.

~~~
cottsak
more accurately $19/mo or $199/yr </anal> hehe

------
mikebo
Dropbox is great when you need realtime access to your files. I have a free
account and use it for syncning some music and important files between home
and work.

If you're only using it for backup purposes, there are a lot of cheaper
alternatives. I've been using Mozy (home vesion) for a year and it has
unlimited space for $5/month. I don't get realtime access, but for backup it's
great. As a bonus, their sync program lets you specify your own encryption key
so they can't even view your file data (file names/directory structure is
still open).

~~~
cperciva
_[Mozy's] sync program lets you specify your own encryption key so they can't
even view your file data_

... assuming you trust their security, that is. Given that they proudly
advertise using blowfish -- an algorithm which even the inventor has expressed
surprise that anyone is still using -- and they don't make their client source
code available for audit, it's hard to place much trust there.

~~~
cottsak
thats a good point.

at some time you're gonna have to trust any cloud provider, irrespective of
the encryption(/lack) or the implementation - you send ur data off over your
dsl and it's up for grabs. simple as that!

------
sgharms
What's the technical advantage of dropbox over, say, jungledisk?

Differentiators:

\- Jungledisk uses S3 which I, in principle like.

\- Jungledisk adjusts what they charge me with what I use versus charging me a
flat rate when I want > 2GB frame

Non-differentiation

\- Both use a snazzy multi-OS drag-and-drop widget \- Storage is storage

It seems like strapping me into a one-size fits all "pro" account is a rather
dated modality of charging. Anyone clear on that?

I'm evaluating this critically because I need to have a 'follows me' net-disk
solution, but have not, as yet, found one that just bowled me over. This link
was timely.

------
daveambrose
Very interesting. I didn't even realize this. Thanks for sharing Jason.

With that Dell Mini 9 Hackintosh thread some hours ago, I'm strongly
considering doing the Mini + Dropbox combo for my second machine.

------
sam_in_nyc
I might have something to say if the page would ever load.

------
ajkirwin
I'd like to see what it's about, but I am not about to make an account just to
find out.

~~~
netcan
What dropbox is about? Screencast here:
<https://www.getdropbox.com/screencast>

~~~
ajkirwin
No, the provisos of this 100GB.

